# Home Depot Gemmy Witch, 5.5 feet, $24.00, and free shipping!



## Ghost of Spookie

She looks beautiful warts and all and that's a great price. What does her animation do? Is she a Gemmy product? The website said Home Accents but I know Gemmy has made stuff for Michaels for example under the Michaels product line name.

BTW, blow mold fans you might want to check out their General Foam (mostly 3 ft.) halloween blow molds. A few on sale on the Home Depot site but still pretty expensive IMO. Definitely not close to the deal on the witch. That was a great find Hallow. I have the ghost mold who is now 41.58 and the Vampire guy, listed for 89.97! Bought mine at a Goodwill this past year for cheap, and not sure how old mine are, but the same characters though. Had no idea these things sold for so much in the store. EBay I expect since prices always seemed jacked up there on this stuff. We used our ghost and vampire this year outside and I love their appeal. I suppose if you watch HDs site that they may still come down on the rest of their halloween mdse.

Wow I never would have thought to look on the HD site for halloween any longer.


----------



## creeeepycathy

great find, hollow! Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Wolfbeard

Thank you! I just ordered one for our 2013 Boo Bash!

Eric


----------



## Guest

Bought it online for Halloween but arrived 2 days after the Halloween. Bit disappointment but I would still keep it since Home Depot price was amazing. It was easy to assemble, took about 20 minutes, no tool required. It’s quite impressive item for Halloween Décor. Once plugged in, it starts talking when the built in sensor senses motion.
Total 6 different lines, 1 line per sensed motion;
1) Some days, I feel little down like right about now (and then the head drops and she laughs)
2) Welcome! Liked you dropped in for a treat (and then the head drops and she laughs)
3) Come a little closer, enjoy some treat but only take one (and then the head drops and she laughs)
4) There are days when I lose my head (and then the head drops and she laughs)
5) Let me get a good look at you, Aaa… Not seen that before (and then the head drops and she laughs)
6) Oh my! I want my head (and then the head drops and she laughs)
The Scarf around the neck does not really stay where it is suppose to. Each time the witch drops her head, it keeps sliding and eventually the neck gets exposed.
A thin layer of hair is attached at the backside of the hat. The hat sits on the head with a sticky back Velcro tape. If hair gets stuck in the tape, they will simply peel off the hat. So you have to be very careful with this beauty or it will go bald in no time. When fully disassembled, you can store it in a 2X2 foot box.
Overall, it’s a good purchase. I’ve uploaded some close-up pictures for you to understand her beauty in details.
Go but it, you will like it.

Ok, this is from the first review on the Home Depot site. The reviewer also has pics they took of the witch set up in their home.

I have 3 Gemmy animated Gemmy witches, and this one has got to be a Gemmy or a real good 'knock off."

She has the same type of face, light up eyes, and body set up.

Another review: "This witch is not an inflatable. It's a standing witch made out of material and hardware. It cannot go in bad weather. It is an awesome Halloween decoration. The witches voice sounds real, she talks clear, very scary. My dogs would not go near her."

If it scares dogs, I approve!


----------



## Guest

Wolfbeard said:


> Thank you! I just ordered one for our 2013 Boo Bash!
> 
> Eric


Nothing like a 25 dollar animatronic to make Christmas Merry and Bright! Enjoy, Wolfbeard!


----------



## Guest

creeeepycathy said:


> great find, hollow! Thanks for posting that!


You are welcome. At that price, I can't imagine they will stick around too awfully long.


----------



## LadySherry

Just ordered mine. Should have it at the first of the year. Can not beat that price.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

It is a Gemmy; the logo (the crooked G in the red circle) is on the video in the right lower corner.

GREAT price on this... now to convince the hubby that I need yet another full size prop this year.


----------



## LadySherry

Frankie's Girl said:


> It is a Gemmy; the logo (the crooked G in the red circle) is on the video in the right lower corner.
> 
> GREAT price on this... now to convince the hubby that I need yet another full size prop this year.


Tell him it will make you very happy for a very low price. muahahaha


----------



## mickkell

Thats an awesome price,I just ordered two.Thanks for the heads-up.The mechanism has to be worth that and could be hacked into someting else,If anyone does be sure and post it.


----------



## nochevys

Thanks Just ordered one for myself. Do not normally buy store bought stuff but the Price is great.


----------



## Shadowbat

Just ordered one.


----------



## WILDC4T

In for one. My Gemmy props usually last about one or two seasons. Hopefully this one can last a bit longer.


----------



## Guest

WILDC4T said:


> In for one. My Gemmy props usually last about one or two seasons. Hopefully this one can last a bit longer.


I hope so, too. I HATE it when I buy stuff that craps out quickly.

I think they are sold out now...I was showing my husband and tried to add another to my cart, and it says no longer available online.


----------



## Guest

Frankie's Girl said:


> It is a Gemmy; the logo (the crooked G in the red circle) is on the video in the right lower corner.
> 
> GREAT price on this... now to convince the hubby that I need yet another full size prop this year.


Good catch! I was so excited to find her and order her I didn't view the video! She is really neat!

http://cache.vendaria.com/integrati...MAIN_homedepot_bcv100_203462194_1845585236001


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

mickkell said:


> Thats an awesome price,I just ordered two.Thanks for the heads-up.The mechanism has to be worth that and could be hacked into someting else,If anyone does be sure and post it.



Oh, see they moved this thread from the last time I was on here. Wondered where it went. I was going to point someone to it but then didn't see it.

Does everybody realize this is an airblown animated prop? There's the mechanism to drop her head but it's gotta be somewhat different than the standard witch props Gemmy does. Watch the video. Still looks nice but you can kind of tell from the HD product picture that it that the witch's costume is kind of plump and air filled. If you look at the customer photos that were submitted one person has her standing by a ToT table in their driveway and you can tell that they didn't inflate her for the photo. Wonder why Gemmy made her an inflatable? Do they really save that much money on inflatable over traditional animated witch prop. The Gemmy witch Lowes sold this year (although it had a hand-held mister cauldron) retailed for about $160. Similar face, eyes, outfit too and support base. She talked as well. Don't recall if her head dropped, but take away the mister and add the head drop, both still need to be supported in a similar fashion I would guess. Big price difference though between the two.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thank you hollow! i saw someone else post in a different thread about this today and i bought her too! glad to know someone else has rec'd her today and that she is indeed not inflatable as someone else has been saying she is advertised. for $24.99 i got free shipping and i couldn't be happier. she is not really in line with my darker witch theme, but i think i can change her clothing or hair if i need to glam her up a bit. but she looks nice as is too. thank you so much hollow!


----------



## 22606

LadySherry said:


> Tell him it will make you very happy for a very low price. muahahaha


Right. Who needs diamond earrings that cost hundreds, if not thousands, when they can get a life-sized witch for a mere $25?

Thanks for the info about this great buy, hollow.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

darn straight garthgoyle. i hate jewelry anyway. i'd rather go to tj maxx and get cubic zirconia if i need jewelry anyway. it looks just the same and i have no need to show off expensive jewelry. howeva, i do have a need to blab to anyone who will listen about my awesome halloween scores! lol!


----------



## Deadna

I don't think an inflatable would be able to support the weight of a candy dish. Her arms look like the foam bendy type that one of my witches has. The body may possibly be a blowup to fill her out instead of the plastic manniquin style in typical Gemmys but the black base looks exactly like the ones you push a rod into. I also remember seeing a reviewer mention they paid 80 something dollars for theirs( I can't get the reviews to come up now tho')...that was what sold me, I had to see what kind of clearance I was getting  Spotted this thread as soon as it came up and ordered one right away!


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Oh, see they moved this thread from the last time I was on here. Wondered where it went. I was going to point someone to it but then didn't see it.
> 
> Does everybody realize this is an airblown animated prop? There's the mechanism to drop her head but it's gotta be somewhat different than the standard witch props Gemmy does. Watch the video. Still looks nice but you can kind of tell from the HD product picture that it that the witch's costume is kind of plump and air filled. If you look at the customer photos that were submitted one person has her standing by a ToT table in their driveway and you can tell that they didn't inflate her for the photo. Wonder why Gemmy made her an inflatable? Do they really save that much money on inflatable over traditional animated witch prop. The Gemmy witch Lowes sold this year (although it had a hand-held mister cauldron) retailed for about $160. Similar face, eyes, outfit too and support base. She talked as well. Don't recall if her head dropped, but take away the mister and add the head drop, both still need to be supported in a similar fashion I would guess. Big price difference though between the two.



This prop is NOT airblown. I unboxed her and she is a full Gemmy Animated Witch. 

Her parts: 1 base
1 torso
1 hand with candy tray
1 head with light up eyes
2 long poles
3 short poles
1 crossbar support
1 set clothes, 1 hat with hair
4 support poles
1 scarf
1 100-240 V adaptor

Now, I don't know if the Witches everyone bought here will be my exact witch. We all know the Halloween industry is full of suprises! BUT, my witch from Home Depot is not airblown.

http://cache.vendaria.com/integrati...MAIN_homedepot_bcv100_203462194_1845585236001

Here is the video that came with the item. It seems the item has been taken off the website, as I am sure we bought it out. Anyhoo, if you watch the video, you can see the frame rock when she drops her head.

That being said, for 24.99 and free shipping, I am sure Home Depot wants to get rid of these things, and may have animated witches too. I sincerely hope you all get the witch I got, because I have never paid less that 89.00 plus shipping for any Gemmy witch.


----------



## 22606

Deadna said:


> I don't think an inflatable would be able to support the weight of a candy dish.


You have never seen the thick, sumo-sized ones, have you? They could easily support a full buffet...


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks hollow!


----------



## Guest

Garthgoyle said:


> You have never seen the thick, sumo-sized ones, have you? They could easily support a full buffet...


hahaha! Too funny! Hope you are having a nice holiday season, Garth! 

wednesdayaddams, I sincerely hope people who ordered the witch get the Gemmy witch and not some weird gemmy/airblown hybrid. I swear mine is not airblown! I even went thru the instructions and there isn't even any airblown mention in them!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks hollow. when u read the reviews, it appears that the description of the prop is incorrect and has been. i really have no doubt that the same prop you received, is the same one that I will, and everyone else who ordered her. it kind of sucks that one person was able to cause so much chaos with a differing opinion, but oh well. i guess it was probably meant to be helpful.


----------



## Guest

I am sorta suspicious of the price, tho- way too cheap! Home Depot could have a few leftover Gemmys or 'generic' witches and use the cheap price to clear out their left-over inventory! 

For that price, I'd forgive alot!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

wednesdayaddams said:


> thanks hollow. when u read the reviews, it appears that the description of the prop is incorrect and has been. i really have no doubt that the same prop you received, is the same one that I will, and everyone else who ordered her. *it kind of sucks that one person was able to cause so much chaos with a differing opinion, but oh well. i guess it was probably meant to be helpful.*



Wow. How friendly. More like its the comment that sucks IMO. I simply pointed out to anyone who was going to order that _all_ of Home Depot's product descriptions and _even_ the text on Gemmy's video window mentioned it was an airblown and animated prop, not an opinion just what was stated by HD. Of the numerous comments left by HD purchasers, I think I only read _one_ person who said what they got was not an airblown prop. No one else on HD's website commented about it either way. It's entirely possible that someone at HD shipped out the wrong witch item. I'm not sure where the "chaos" comes from as no one else seemed to do more than take the info in stride and make their decision based on the info provided, the possible descrepancy, and the action of the prop as shown in the video. And yes, my post was meant to be helpful. I don't think I've ever posted something meant to confuse anyone here, ever.

Hallow, I'm glad the prop you received turned out to be a regular Gemmy prop witch. Based on your heads up I had ordered one not caring either way what she was because I thought the manner in which she would kind of bend down to talk to the little kids was pretty cool, albeit not that fluid of a movement. For $25 and free shipping it was a great find and glad you called attention to it here and more people were able to take advantage ot it. And as you said I bet HF members cleared the item out. I maybe can see HD clearing it out (although they didn't even have the price reduced, it was simply listed as 24.99, maybe it should have been 124.99?) but to do so with free shipping on top of that was pretty surprising. Your shipping was pretty fast too. Anyway, it will make a nice, late-under-the-tree gift for all who got one ordered. Thanks again.


----------



## Deadna

I GOT MINE!!!! It IS a Gemmy and not an inflatable. I don't know if I'll ever figure out how to put this thing together tho'


----------



## wednesdayaddams

awesome deadna! thanks for posting! lol on the putting together. :O)


----------



## Deadna

Could someone who has this witch please tell me what to do with the 4 black poles. I got 2 sheets of instructions but they are both in spanish...grrrrrr!


----------



## Guest

Deadna said:


> Could someone who has this witch please tell me what to do with the 4 black poles. I got 2 sheets of instructions but they are both in spanish...grrrrrr!


Deadna, we are traveling for Christmas, but when we get home, I will scan my english directions and get them to you if someone here hasn't already! Ok? OK! Glad you got her!


----------



## Deadna

Thanks Hollow! The head also appears to be locked in the down position for packing I guess so I am getting nowhere with her


----------



## Shadowbat

Deadna said:


> Could someone who has this witch please tell me what to do with the 4 black poles. I got 2 sheets of instructions but they are both in spanish...grrrrrr!


Those are just added support poles for the base. You can see in the 4 corners where you can insert them (on the underside). I dont use mine.



My witch arrived today and I couldnt be happier. For $25, this was a steal, imo. I was shocked to learn that it was a head dropper, too! I thought the head just turned.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Received a ship notice from HD this a.m. Current UPS delivery date for me is Thurs next week (I'm on the west coast). Figure we all pretty much ordered on the 21st so tracking info is probably in everyone's mailboxes or will be by tonight and some are probably closer to their warehouse than I am. I haven't ordered anything from Home Depot online before but am pleased with how things have gone so far with emails. My HD stopped carrying Halloween mdse in our stores a few years now already, with Lowe's hardware the only one with halloween props in our area.

BTW I saw two different YouTube video of the witch while video'd in a HD store and she sold for 99.97 at both locations.


----------



## ironmaiden

Well those idiots at HD sent it out anyways. I called them the same day I had ordered this thing and told them to cancel. The CS said no problem since the damn thing wasnt even processing. So tonight I have a notice that it shipped out anyways


----------



## Guest

Deadna said:


> Thanks Hollow! The head also appears to be locked in the down position for packing I guess so I am getting nowhere with her



Here is a link to my photobucket with the instructions


http://s1067.beta.photobucket.com/user/buffy271/media/gemmy001_zps109a8889.jpg.html


----------



## Guest

Shadowbat said:


> Those are just added support poles for the base. You can see in the 4 corners where you can insert them (on the underside). I dont use mine.
> 
> 
> 
> My witch arrived today and I couldnt be happier. For $25, this was a steal, imo. I was shocked to learn that it was a head dropper, too! I thought the head just turned.



I think so too. I use witches grouped around a fire or a table, and for 25 bucks, I am pleased. Shipping fast and free- what's not to love?


----------



## ironmaiden

I dont like the dropping head, it looks awful in the videos. The whole prop is just plain ugly and looks cheap, cheap, cheap 
For $25 it isnt worth it to me. I'd much rather have the extra space in my basement. 
It's arriving Wednesday, departing Thursday via my local Home Depot.


----------



## Guest

ironmaiden said:


> I dont like the dropping head, it looks awful in the videos. The whole prop is just plain ugly and looks cheap, cheap, cheap
> For $25 it isnt worth it to me. I'd much rather have the extra space in my basement.
> It's arriving Wednesday, departing Thursday via my local Home Depot.


Well, I guess you can either refuse the shipment from the delivery person or return it in person.

I have bought a few props that looked ok online, but when I got it- I hated it.

The witch is ok for me. I always add spooky attire to my witch sisters, and feel it enhances their similar look.

An ugly witch is sorta good with me...wouldn't want her to be attractive.

One thing that does irk me a bit is that this witch has a huge rack. I have another Gemmy I got from Target that is stacked, as well.

Busty witches are a bit funny to me. They aren't the glamour witches from the 50s!


----------



## ironmaiden

hollow
ya know I didnt notice her being "busty" but now that you mention it...... she is rather large so to speak. Now THAT is creepy
I can just see the little boys giving her a second look as they pass beside her LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hollow said:


> ....Busty witches are a bit funny to me. They aren't the glamour witches from the 50s!



Your comment on well-endowed witches made me think of Bette Midler in Hocus Pocus.


----------



## ironmaiden

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Your comment on well-endowed witches made me think of Bette Midler in Hocus Pocus.


Hmmm Spookie, were there not three well-endowed witches ?


----------



## Deadna

hollow said:


> Here is a link to my photobucket with the instructions
> 
> 
> http://s1067.beta.photobucket.com/user/buffy271/media/gemmy001_zps109a8889.jpg.html


Thanks so much Hollow! Is that picture of a base the one you have on your witch? Mine is square and there are SIX spare holes but they are taped over. 
I still can't get her head up off her huge boobs either 
Should it have popped upright when I plugged her in?


----------



## Deadna

Shadowbat said:


> Those are just added support poles for the base. You can see in the 4 corners where you can insert them (on the underside). I dont use mine.


Thanks...my base doesn't have 4 holes in the corners,just 6 grouped around the center but I can't see that they are needed at all. I noticed in the directions it even shows shoes which mine doesn't have either.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Interesting observation Deadna. All the witches bases I've seen in videos from Home Depot were rectangular/square-ish. Hollow, did you plug yours in? I thought the adapter was different than any I've seen. Also wondered what the aux connector (and think I saw a switch to control?) was for. Curious. Anyone else able to post a photo of yours for comparison?


----------



## Guest

I haven't plugged mine in. I will try to set it up tonight and see how it goes. My son's friend is coming over today and I need to be a mom instead of playing with Halloween props, dang it! 

I actually have my Helsa and another steal from GR coming today as well. If I get a chance I will get back on this thread and report back.

Deadna, has she worked yet?

http://www.google.com/search?q=gemm...&sugexp=chrome,mod=0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Here are a few vids of her in action...maybe some help!


----------



## Guest

http://www.gemmy.com/customer-service/Life Size Figures/life-size-figure-questions-and-answers

also, some help from Gemmy on lifesize.


----------



## Deadna

hollow said:


> I haven't plugged mine in. I will try to set it up tonight and see how it goes. My son's friend is coming over today and I need to be a mom instead of playing with Halloween props, dang it!
> 
> I actually have my Helsa and another steal from GR coming today as well. If I get a chance I will get back on this thread and report back.
> 
> Deadna, has she worked yet?
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=gemm...&sugexp=chrome,mod=0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> Here are a few vids of her in action...maybe some help!


Thanks but I can't do videos on dial up  
I still can't get her head up either....it just seems like it is locked down tight and I am missing something on getting it free. Just let me know if you figure it out please


----------



## LadySherry

I got mine today and it took me about 15 minutes to put her together. 10 minutes were dressing her. My heads moves but the eyes don't light up. Not sure If they are suppose to but for the price I will keep her. I rate this as a good deal. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Deadna

LadySherry said:


> I got mine today and it took me about 15 minutes to put her together. 10 minutes were dressing her. My heads moves but the eyes don't light up. Not sure If they are suppose to but for the price I will keep her. I rate this as a good deal. Thanks for the heads up.


The eyes DO light up. Was your head/neck piece packed in the down position in the box and it just popped up when you plugged it in?
I agree with you...for the money she is worth it and if my head doesn't go up it just looks like she's hunched back and that works too.


----------



## LadySherry

Deadna said:


> The eyes DO light up. Was your head/neck piece packed in the down position in the box and it just popped up when you plugged it in?
> I agree with you...for the money she is worth it and if my head doesn't go up it just looks like she's hunched back and that works too.


Yes the head was down. I plugged her in and then flipped the switch then her head moved. Hope that helps


----------



## scubaspook

Got mine on Friday. I am pleased for $24. You can't buy mask, hands and costume for that. I have spent a lot more for props and have been truly disappointed once I received them. Even if it stopped working in would make a good static prop. After I purchased mine they were sold out.


----------



## Deadna

Shadowbat said:


> Those are just added support poles for the base. You can see in the 4 corners where you can insert them (on the underside). I dont use mine.


DUH I finally spotted where the poles go....I don't know why anyone would want them sticking out that far tho',seems like a tripping hazzard. Thanks again!


----------



## kittyvibe

I was having a time dressing her, but figured it out after I stopped following the paper instructions, lol. Put dress on first then attach torso to center pole. Instructions had it the other way around and the dress hole was too small to fit her shoulders over her head. I still dont understand the extra black poles, do these go into the ground or something? My holes for them are taped over with little black circles.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kittyvibe, still waiting on delivery of mine on Thursday but I believe the additional poles would be added to the base, only if the ground the prop is set on is uneven and you need more surface area to avoid tipping over. i'm guessing the poles get inserted horizontally into the side of the base to extend its surface reach...like flat legs running parallel to the ground like above-ground tree roots. I do something like this for my haunted trees outside since tethering the trees is impossible in our cement-like ground in October. 

If this explanation doesn't seem reasonable, can you post a photo of your base? I'm sure more people will be getting their witch Wednesday and Thursday so if what I suggested doesn't work more help will be on the way.

Thanks for the tip on dressing her.


----------



## Deadna

GOS is correct....just tip the base over to the side and look at the 4 corners from that angle. You will see a hole on each corner and you slide the poles in them where they will lay flat on the ground.


----------



## Guest

Deadna said:


> GOS is correct....just tip the base over to the side and look at the 4 corners from that angle. You will see a hole on each corner and you slide the poles in them where they will lay flat on the ground.


Deadna, did you get your witch to work? I STILL haven't had a chance to put mine together! I am hoping to her out tomorrow and see if she works.


----------



## kittyvibe

Oooooooo..ok, I didnt quite understand the explanation at first but Deadna summed it up after GOS and it sparked recognition  Thanks ladies :3


----------



## newtodead

Hey Guys, I have been watching this site since Halloween. I love all the stuff and am glad I am not the only nut out there that gets hyped up about fixing the place up on Holidays. I wanted to tell you guys I actually got The Gemmy witch a day before Halloween this year and she worked fine for one day and that night something happened and her head would no longer turn back and forth. I pulled her apart and the motor for her head will actually turn, but it wants to keep going in one direction instead of turning one way then the other. I am not sure what happened to her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hi NewtoDead, welcome aboard. Not sure if you are talking about the same Home Depot witch as this thread because this one holds a candy tray and has a head that drops straight down and then moves back up into place. I know there are other Gemmy witches that do have turning heads. In any event, I'd suggest asking for repair help in the Prop section. Might want to title it "Gemmy Witch Repair -- Need Help" or something like that. As a new Member once you've posted a few times I think you'll be able to create an album here and post photos. I'm sure a photo of your witch would help the techies out (or if not, at least try to provide a link to the witch you have). The fact that the motor is working is encouraging. I wonder if some connector or linkage that returns the head back to the other side simply slipped out of place or a screw to it got loose so doesn't make the connection any more.

Good luck and glad your witch lasted thru Halloween at least, and hope you get her back in action. I know we all are hoping our witches hold up for some decent amount of time as well. Two days is not acceptable. Since you bought her this year, she should be under warranty with Gemmy (with your purchase receipt) and Customer Service might be able to help. Since you've already taken her apart however (not sure if that would void your warranty), I'd ask the Prop section people if they can help tell you what to look for to fix.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Received my Home Depot witch and it does looks like the one in the video, and not inflatable. The heavyweight cardboard box came packed in another heavyweight cardboard box and it appears the package in total weighed in at 17.25 lb--pretty nice for free shipping. The box is pretty heavy with everything in it. Both boxes were pretty plain vanilla boxes and have limited printing on them and no photo of the product, unlike the Gemmy witches I saw at Lowes this year. Clearly geared more to shipping the items out than stocking on the store shelf for display.

I don't have the time to set up today, hope to tomorrow, and hope that I can repack it. My base BTW is rectangular and looked different from what I think Hollow? posted a photo of. I'll post photos of the pieces tommorow even if I don't get time to set it up. I thought her hands looked rather small and dainty compared to her face, but her head/face were pretty nice. The hair is part of the hat so she is bald and could easily accept a wig or different hat and clothes as well. The kids will appreciate her I'm sure. Thanks again Hollow. And yes, this witch is pretty well-endowed. I laughed when I saw the plastic chest piece and remembered the comments here. I suspect she will fill out her dress!

The instructions could be better. They do mention the floor/base support pieces in #1 in the directions but it isn't illustrated in any of the diagrams. Hope I have all the pieces. Don't recall if I saw the scarf and adapter but it might have been inside the clothes bag. Update: found them in the bag. BTW my adapter is Very different looking as well.

Be careful when handling the Torso (basically shoulder/chest piece) as mine had some clear grease on some of the parts that move...probably facilitates the movement of the head upwards and downwards....and while it doesn't say anything about this, I suspect with use, over time, or if it gets wiped off, a grease should be reapplied. Have no idea what kind of grease that might be though. 

Well off to see if I can account for all the pieces and do what I can to repack the box and move it out of the entry way before dinnertime tonight.

Has everyone else received their witch by now?


----------



## mickkell

I got both of my Witches today too,not inflatabe!Well worth the 24.00.Only put one together to see how it works,its great.


----------



## mickkell

To the poster who needed the instructions-if you still need them,give me your address and Ill mail them to you.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Deadna, did you get your witch working? After seeing mine when she arrived, I wondered if you turned on the Sensor switch?


----------



## Deadna

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Deadna, did you get your witch working? After seeing mine when she arrived, I wondered if you turned on the Sensor switch?


I finally forced the head upright...it was just stuck for some reason. I wasn't too worried about getting her going because I have one brother who is an electrician,one is an engineer and one has the uncanny ability to take things apart and instantly know how they work


----------



## Guest

newtodead said:


> Hey Guys, I have been watching this site since Halloween. I love all the stuff and am glad I am not the only nut out there that gets hyped up about fixing the place up on Holidays. I wanted to tell you guys I actually got The Gemmy witch a day before Halloween this year and she worked fine for one day and that night something happened and her head would no longer turn back and forth. I pulled her apart and the motor for her head will actually turn, but it wants to keep going in one direction instead of turning one way then the other. I am not sure what happened to her.


Great site, right? 

Yeah, Gemmy props are like that, sadly. Mine are ok- but I do not expect too many years out of them. They are expensive and fun, but not a long term investment. 

Anyway, still havent gotten my witch out yet, but am excited to see most people like her and she is a fairly good deal.

I like her b/c her face is different than the other Gemmy witches I have.

I always add to them: a wig, a different hat, a shawl, a pair of prop glasses, etc. My porch looked AWESOME this year with 3 Gemmy witches lit by a green spotlight around a black plastic cauldron filled with the insides of a gutted pillow...really! I will try to post the video soon...

I do agree she isn't everybody's cup of tea. but for less than 25 bucks and free shipping she'll do. I can't find a witch mask that isn't almost transparent for less than that price.


----------



## newtodead

-- Hey Ghost of Spookie, Yeah I guess I need to read better ha. Mine is the one that is holding a Cauldron that lights up with a green LED light and smokes. So even if her head doesn't work she still was worth what I paid. I will def check over in the prop section. I never new there was a site like this with people that loved this stuff as much as me. I am really a beginner but have big idea lol. I have always rushed to do things around September, but realize most of you guys enjoy building something all year long to add to your props (which I will doing from now on.) thanks for the welcome and the help.


----------



## newtodead

Heck yeah this is an awesome site, You can def get lost with time looking around at all the great stuff. My friends were like "why do you do all this work for Halloween" Well that night we were all out taking our little ones trick or treating and we passed by our house and a bunch of kids and parents were watching my house saying "theats the scary house right there" and I said " that my friends is why I do it 


hollow said:


> Great site, right?
> 
> Yeah, Gemmy props are like that, sadly. Mine are ok- but I do not expect too many years out of them. They are expensive and fun, but not a long term investment.
> 
> Anyway, still havent gotten my witch out yet, but am excited to see most people like her and she is a fairly good deal.
> 
> I like her b/c her face is different than the other Gemmy witches I have.
> 
> I always add to them: a wig, a different hat, a shawl, a pair of prop glasses, etc. My porch looked AWESOME this year with 3 Gemmy witches lit by a green spotlight around a black plastic cauldron filled with the insides of a gutted pillow...really! I will try to post the video soon...
> 
> I do agree she isn't everybody's cup of tea. but for less than 25 bucks and free shipping she'll do. I can't find a witch mask that isn't almost transparent for less than that price.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101

I have the witch with flaming caldron find my video on youtube. search HalloweenGuy101


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Guess I missed out on this incredible deal 

If anyone got an extra one please let me know.....

Thank-you!


----------



## Guest

I wish I had gotten an extra one, I would have gladly paid -it-forward. I thought about it, but I seriously thought it was "too good to be true" and I would end up getting nothing!

Sorry, Cloak.  Maybe somebody else can help you out.


----------



## ironmaiden

I ordered one but canceled that same night. They sent it out anyways and I returned it to my local Home Depot last Saturday without even opening the box. Very sorry about it now cos I would have sold it to you.
IMHO and for what it's worth I didnt even want it at that price. Having the extra space in my cellar is more important to me.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Thanks for thinking of me you all.  Next time right?!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry you missed out Cloak_Dagger. Sometimes people post about sales like this under the Shopping...or What Did You Find/Buy Today?...threads. Always pays to regularly check there and in this Coupons/Discount area throughout the year if one is looking to add to their halloween inventory. Never know when a deal will surface.


----------



## Guest

Exactly. I really stumbled upon the witch.

Throughout the year I do go to online retailers and search their site for halloween items. 9.5 times out of 10 I get nothing. And sometimes I buy stuff that later is cancelled because it is not in stock.

I really do wish I would have gotten at least one more of her to share. Sometimes on good deals, the online checkout process will limit the number of items you can buy, as well.

Hopefully next after Halloween, we will be able to dig up some deals and you will be able to get one. I enjoy your Halloween spirit, Cloak_Dagger, and I would be cheesed off if I missed out,too!


----------

